# Aberdeen



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Fishing wasn't any good. I saw three skipjack caught, no catfish, no white bass and only one hybrid striper caught by my buddy on a Gizz 4 crankbait. The gizzard shad aren't as thick as they were, but there are still plenty. I've never seen it when the big main stack wasnt producing any steam. Not one of the stacks was producing steam. The water wasn't very warm and got cold for awhile. Not good conditions.

One more thing. The "Love Shack" was apparently active. I hate going to my van after dark at that parking lot. If you see a guy backed into a spot and watching people, he's not fishing. He might be trolling, but he's not fishing. My buddy drove seperate and said that when he got there, two guys came out of the "shack" at the same time.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

You know what they say you can take the boy out of blue creek but you can`t take the blue creek out of the boy!!! local joke all jokeing aside the flow is supposed to cut back about 25000 cfps over the day sunday things should pick up by monday.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont understand why these ******* have to hang around public places


----------



## Catbird (Jan 27, 2006)

For what it's worth, this is 3rd party info so chances are it is wrong. I was told that the power plant switched to a cheaper grade of coal. Since it has a lot more impurities, the EPA is requiring them to treat water longer in the cooling pond before releasing to the creek therefore creating lower creek temperatures than they normally have. This is supposed to be the reason that the fishing has dropped off there. Like I said, 3rd party info so take it at what it's worth.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

I was there saturday the flow was preaty low but we still mananged 3 skipps and 4 white bass and 1 small striper....not a bad way to spend an afternoon


----------



## corkster_00 (Dec 30, 2005)

Fished Stuart Station friday and saturday,water temp has been 64-67 last 2 weeks. This weekend it was 74 in the creek.Friday 2 boated 35 to 40 hybrids,large mouth and couple smallies. Sat , 4 went up and boated a small sauger and 50 some hybrids, Largest was 4 lb.and a dozen large mouth.Water color finally clearing up.Think temp at river was 58 to 62. Saw lots a skippies pulled in on the bank. Fishin was good, but they turn off real quick


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey Corkster!
by your pics it looks like you do ok at the Aberdeen discharge, is Stuart Station the DP&L power plant, or a different location from Little Three mile creek?
thanks
LMJeff


----------



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

Hit it today with Riverfisher, we did pretty good. About 15 hybrids, none over 3 lbs, and about 50 skipjack, one i caught was about 2.5 lbs and 18 in. or so. a lot of fun, but a lot of cold.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

The water temps are directly related to power production. The water never comes in contact with the fuel. However about 10 or so years ago the E.P.A.classified hot water as a pollutant.New power plants don`t discharge hot water.Older power plants are grandfathered so are still aloud to discharge.


----------



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

We went to Aberdeen this morning, got there about 5:30 am. We were the first ones there, but that didnt last long... within the hour there were about 10 people throwing out lines.

We didnt do too well, a few stripers/whities. Snagged a ton of shad, some pretty large ones too (12"~15") they were in there thick this morning.

I didnt see any skips caught, mostly just stripers.. 

Water was cooler than it was when we were down there about 3 weeks ago.

Nice to be out fishing, just a long way to drive looking to catch skipps (2 hour drive for us)


----------



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

you should have stayed later, the skips really came in when the sun came out around 12:00 it was fast and furious for a while, and all but a few over 10 in., half a dozen over 15 in.


----------



## Catbird (Jan 27, 2006)

Fishharder,
thanks for the info. That makes a lot more sense than what i was told.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Word sure has gotten out about that place. Used to go and see mabey two or three other guys fishing there. Now there are at least 10 other people there right up to dark. Remember, you can't catch fish there every time. It is hit or miss, I think all that have fished there will tell you the same thing. I drive over an hour to get there and sometimes the only thing I leave with is a skunk. I've fished that place for close to 10 years and have never caught more than 4 or 5 hybrids in a day. I've heard stories, and of course seen the pictures, but that has never happened to me. Alot has to do with the generation of warm water. I've been there when it was flat cold. Then I've been there when it was boiling hot. Then other times I've seen it fluctuate between both extreems in a matter of minutes. I've seen oil and foam coming out of there also. I would just like to remind those that have to drive long distances to get there to be aware of what to expect.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I heard the Bass Pro Shop did a WWD seminar last Tue, could be what brought all the folks out this weekend????
LMJeff


----------



## scrawfrd02 (Jul 27, 2005)

wow how come no1's takjed about corkesters catch? anyone followed up since? anywhere else other than aberdeen? does it suck or not? nice catch corkster... extremeyl jealous


----------



## corkster_00 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hit Aberdeen today, boated bunches an bunches. A few pics of some of the best of the day. These are a blast to catch. Boated at least a dozen with top water baits. love it...


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice catch. I'm jealous, been working way too much lately.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice catch Corkster OO! I live around Marietta, Ohio, close to Bellville, and Willow Island Dams. Where is Aberdeen Dam located?


----------



## corkster_00 (Dec 30, 2005)

hot water discharge in Aberdeen Ohio, 1/2 way between Ashland Ky. and Cincinnati Ohio. thanks


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Has anybody seen carp rolling around at Abeerdeen?


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Just wondering what the closest and best launch ramp that is currently open near Aberdeen this time of year. A friend of mine and I would like to try and make it out there Thursday, so time is of the essence. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Pike


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

in dowtown aberdeen just down river from the old bridge make a right at the light in town (when heading east) its a nice ramp and its only 2 miles or so from the discharge


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

BigJohn,

Thanks for the reply, is the ramp steep, or is it an easy place to put in and take out?


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

pretty easy ramp...kinda steep towards the bottom but not bad


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Again, I think we are going to give it a shot.

Pike


----------

